# Welche Radiatordicke?



## ron_sief (31. Oktober 2017)

Hallo, 
meint ihr zwei 360er Radiatoren mit 30er dicke reichen für einen Ryzen 7 1700x und eine 1080 zum Kühlen? 

Lüfter würde ich die Corsair ML120 Pro.

Grüße 
Ron


----------



## Salatsauce45 (31. Oktober 2017)

Ja, locker.


----------



## drstoecker (1. November 2017)

Die Installation ist entscheidend und das Gehäuse! Ich bin von 2x360er 46mm auf extern mo-ra3 lt umgestiegen. Hab vieles versucht aber am Ende landet man eh bei der besten konfig. Vom Preis her macht es ja dann auch nicht mehr viel aus.
hatte zum benchen etc teilweise über 550w abzuführen, was meine Kühlung im standgas bewältigt.


----------



## Narbennarr (1. November 2017)

Setz unbedingt auf 30mm, nicht dicker!


----------



## ron_sief (1. November 2017)

Also extern kommt auf keinen Fall infrage, da es noch transportabel sein soll.

@Narbennarr wieso nur 30er dicke?


----------



## Salatsauce45 (1. November 2017)

Dann hängst du eben Schnellverschlüsse ran


----------



## Teriodis (5. November 2017)

Ich hab für eine 1070 die auf 1.062 volt leuft und einen i5 6600k der auf 1.285 volt leuft.

Einen 360 und einen 120er.

Alle lüfter drehen auf 500 rpm die pumpe auf 3.5 volt.

Die temps sind in max bei 65 gead am cpu und an der graka 47


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. November 2017)

ron_sief schrieb:


> Also extern kommt auf keinen Fall infrage, da es noch transportabel sein soll.
> 
> @Narbennarr wieso nur 30er dicke?



Je dicker der Radi desto mehr Differenzdruck muss der Lüfter erzeugen um auch Luft durchzubekommen. Dickerer Radi --> höher drehende Lüfter --> Lauter.
Dicke Radiatoren sind sinnvoll wenn man die maximale Kühlleistung haben will und keinen besonderen Wert auf die Lautheit legt (oder man einfach keinen Platz für mehrere dünne Radis hat). Für alle "normalen" Custom-WaKüs sind 30er Radis mit langsamen bzw. regelbaren Lüftern aber die sinnvollste Alternative.

Zwei 360er Radis können in sehr leisem Betrieb 300W Abwärme wegschaffen (50W pro 120er Lüfter) - für einen Ryzen + GTX1080 reicht das so dass die Lüfter nicht mal groß aufdrehen müssen unter Last.


----------



## bastian123f (6. November 2017)

Die zwei 360er mit 30mm reichen sehr gut aus.  Und wie "Incredible Alk" geschrieben hat, wirds auch sehr leise.


----------



## ron_sief (6. November 2017)

Alles klar, Prozessor wird nun doch ein I5 8600k. 

2 dreißiger Radiatoren sind bestellt. 

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!


----------

